# how far can a GT130M 1GB be pushed?



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

currently with standard laptop cooling i run 690-570-1630 (standard 600-500-1500) at 80~85 in load

in a few days i will receive my antec notebook cooler 200 so i hope i can overclock just a tiny bit more with it

so i was wondering, what speeds are you guys able to get from it?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

We don't recommend overclocking in laptops, and we also usually don't recommend more than mild overclocking of graphics cards, so I would say even knock the OC back a bit, your load temps should ideally stay under 75C.


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

my temps are staying 70~72 now in load with the cooler


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd leave it like it is then, trying to push it more will just lead to instability.


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

hmm i managed to push it further and temps staying 74 after 2 hours of heavy loadray:










guess i will leave it at this


----------

